# HO layout video on Youtube posted today



## drummer3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hope you enjoy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6ocDKZdnnI&feature=channel

Dave


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

that's a good video thanks for posting the link and wecome to the forum.

John


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet stuff, me and my kids enjoyed it!


----------

